# Dumpster Score!



## dxmadman (Apr 5, 2013)

I found this all original 62 American, yesterday going down an alley. The people was cleaning out an old garage and sat it in a dumpster. I saw it and asked the lady if i could have it, she said it was too old and the tires was flat " what a shame". Any way I disassembled it ,gave every thing a wash n polish and a bearing repack. I put some kenda's I had on the shelf, one of the silvertowns was split the other in good shape. She cleaned up very good and I took care of those flat tires.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's amazing what people will chuck in the dumpster. Nice find!


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 5, 2013)

*I forgot*

It had an emaculant Dimond chain and pedals wich I have soaking.


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 5, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2013)

*dumpster score*

thats incredibale.it will make some lady verry happy.:o


----------



## OldRider (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm an admitted dumpster diver too, drag home all kinds of bikes but nothing that nice. Great score!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Waterland (Apr 6, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> thats incredibale.it will make some lady verry happy.:o




Or some man.  Men can ride and enjoy lady's bikes too you know.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 6, 2013)

Another nice older bicycle saved from an untimely demise. Perfect timing on that one!

Dave


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a good day out!


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice find.I am surprised you didnt see Dave in the dumpster.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 8, 2013)

Depending on what you want to do Memory Lane sells the seat mast and chainguard decals. Here is what my 62 looks like to give you an idea.


----------



## Silverick (Apr 8, 2013)

Great find!!


----------

